# Cable de datos Ericcson t226



## herabl (Nov 10, 2005)

Hola! qque tal! me gustaria saber como crear un cable de datos para el sony ericcosn t226, ya sea por puerto serial o usb, ojala puedan ayudarme, gracias.


----------



## daniloarias (Nov 11, 2005)

hola quisa esta pagina te sirva ahi tienes ringtones ,imagenes, todo respecto al t226 
http://www.geocities.com/adoleon2000/cableEd_charlyMa.htm 

si quieres mas información acerca de este cel entra a esta otra pagina 
http://www.laneros.com/showthread.php?t=11834´

los programas q puedes usar para este cel son el floats mobile agent
sen file 
o varios , si quieres me das tu correo y te envio algunos programitas , claro q tienes q tener el cable


----------



## NUEVO2005 (May 23, 2006)

hola,SI PODES SERIAS TAN AMABLE DE ENVIARMELO A MI TAMBIEN,Y YA TENGO HECHO EL CABLE,GRACIAS.


----------

